# Oil spray



## apple (May 10, 2007)

I recently started filling up little spray bottles with various blends and spraying them in the bathroom and shower pre-bath or shower. It makes the whole bathrom fill up with a nice aroma-mist. Then i spray a light mist on myself when i get out of the shower. For me it's a nice way to use the oils that i don't necessarily enjoy the fragrance of since i can blend mutiple oils together and get a more diffused scent than just using the oil alone.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 9, 2007)

thats great I started doing that as well. I love patchouli/lavender. It calms and relaxes me.


----------



## Mandy (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a couple spray bottles on my desk. I spray them when i start working and whenever i feel like I need a little boost. I have an energizing citrusy one that i use in the mornings usually or after lunch when i need to get myself going again. I have a relaxing one too for when i feel stressed out and need to balance myself.


----------



## Mandy (Jun 20, 2007)

I also like to spray my sheets before bed.


----------



## orangeblossom (Aug 5, 2007)

What does your spray have in it as the carrier liquid? Oil?  Grain alcohol?  I've recently tried this with some vodka and peppermint/rosemary eo.  I like the crisp fresh scent, but I could also totally smell the vodka.


----------



## Becky (Aug 6, 2007)

I make a body spray for myself with 'Dragonsblood' from BrambleBerry:

96% Cyclomethicone
1%Dimethicone
3% Fragrance oil/ essential oils of your choice.

It is lovely, leaves the skin feeling quite smooth and satiny. As both the silicone oils are used in hair and body care, I spray it from top to bottom, that way it helps to ease hair frizzies as well as making you smell good.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine has cyclo/rbo/fo 3:3:1 ratio It's not greasy and stays on me for quite some time. I'm going to make a smoke and odor eater fragrance for the linens and room only


----------



## Bret (Sep 17, 2007)

orangeblossom said:
			
		

> What does your spray have in it as the carrier liquid? Oil?  Grain alcohol?  I've recently tried this with some vodka and peppermint/rosemary eo.  I like the crisp fresh scent, but I could also totally smell the vodka.



I've made sprays with very cheap vodka and the oils from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. I've never smelled the vodka after the initial spray. It should evaporate.


----------

